# BMW s54 motor S/C



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56216


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

I emailed and spoke to the guy Sean.. he says that is car puts down 480hp at the rear wheels easily running at 11 psi and a reduced rev limit to 7000rpm .. :yikes: all that power in a car that weighs only 3100 lbs.. I must have a S/C kit on my car.. i think ill wait until its 100% perfected.. anythoughts?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

DINANISR3 said:


> *I emailed and spoke to the guy Sean.. he says that is car puts down 480hp at the rear wheels easily running at 11 psi and a reduced rev limit to 7000rpm .. :yikes: all that power in a car that weighs only 3100 lbs.. I must have a S/C kit on my car.. i think ill wait until its 100% perfected.. anythoughts? *


hmm...I wonder how long it will be until this motor blows up...


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> hmm...I wonder how long it will be until this motor blows up... *


He's on his second engine now...
Let's let DINANISR3 test install number two (just kidding).


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

LOL... Randy do you have any plans to mod your s54 performance wise? i think ill wait until many kits are available and wait til its perfected.. yea he said his car was the proto-type and they wanted to see the motors limit... thus the first motor being blown.. :dunno: we'll see how everything turns out


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

I am always in the mental mode to upgrade performance, I just have to wonder how much the S-54 engine has left to extract, it's twisted pretty tight already.

I had read an article right before getting the car and it was about how much harder it is for "tuners" to get more out of the current batch of high performance engines.

When the thing comes from the factory with 11.5:1 cr, CNC machined combustion chambers and ports and constantly variable cam timing, what can we do?

"Changing the jets" is soo last century!

I guess that's where forced induction comes in...

Put my name down to reserve kit number 100 !


----------



## M Power (Jul 29, 2002)

On the second motor, the compression ratio has been reduced to 10.6 from 11.5. It has been a bit more than a week and it drives just as it did before SC. That is...until I press the "go pedal" hard and summon 400 rwhp.:thumbup: 

On its first motor, it put down 395 rwhp. On second motor, it's got reduced CR, dual aftercooler, dual fuel chargers, 11 psi of boost, and 7400 rev limit. I did not get a chance to dyno it yet since I am breaking in the new engine. We are looking at about 400 rwhp on Mustang though.

With added safey measures mentioned above, I feel safer now than before with Dinan Stage I. My original motor was going already with Dinan Stage I even before RMS SC, because I revved up to 8100 a few times on it. If you have Dinan Software and increased rev limit, you may need to be think about it...


----------

